
Canada Is Closing Up Every Way That Allows Criminals to Use Bitcoin for Fraud - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/canada-is-closing-up-every-way-that-allows-criminals-to-use-bitcoin-for-fraud/
======
KirkAnder
To stay updated about Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies and their future, I would
suggest a website name
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/) emerging in
cryptocurrency market to provide investors and users a best solution to get
all cyptocurrency market information, news, learning tips at one place.

Toronto police issued a warning after noticing “a significant increase” in
calls from victims who report having been defrauded of thousands of dollars in
this way.

The phone calls often come from fake numbers created online through technology
that allows the perpetrators to change phone numbers and spoof caller IDs.

This technology makes it challenging for law enforcement to track down the
numbers, but the task becomes even more difficult if the schemes operate
overseas.

